# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Kafkasya ve Orta Asyada Rusçanın Kullanımı Azalıyor

## veli

HARİTA.jpg
Rus dilinin BDT ülkelerinde hala baskın bir dil olduğu düşünülüyor ancak sosyolojik araştırmalar farklı bir portre çiziyor.

Kyrgyztoday.kg sitesinde yer alan habere göre, mevcut duruma ilişkin olarak Gallup şirketinin son yıllarda eski SSCB ülkelerinde (Türkmenistan ve Baltık ülkeleri dışında) yaptığı sosyolojik araştırma, hakların yüzde 15inin iş icabı, yüzde 19unun ise televizyon izlemek için Rusça bilmeye ihtiyacı olduğunu ortaya koydu.

Araştırmada değerlendirilen üç kriter şunlar oldu:

1. Herhangi bir seviyede Rusça kullanımı;
2. Rusçanın rahat şekilde kullanımı;
3. Anket sırasında Rusça konuşmayı tercih etmek.

İlk ikisi, dilin kullanılabilirliği ve derecesini yansıtıyor. Bu veriler, Rusya Uluslararası BDT ülkeleri işbirliği fonunun siparişi üzerine uzman araştırmalar sonucunda elde edildi. Üçüncüsü ise Gallup şirketinin teknik verileri araştırma sonucunda ortaya çıktı. Bu araştırmaya, gönüllülerin araştırmacılarla hangi dilde konuşmayı tercih ettikleri ve anketi hangi dilde doldurmak istedikleri konusu dahil edildi.

İşte 2011 yılına ait Orta Asya ve Güney Kafkasya devletlerinde Rusça kullanım verileri (yüzde olarak)


Azerbaycan
Rusça konuşanlar 70,1
Rusçayı serbest konuşanlar 22,8
Anketörle Rusça konuşmayı tercih edenler 6

Ermenistan
Rusça konuşanlar 93,3
Rusçayı serbest konuşanlar 66,3
Anketörle Rusça konuşmayı tercih edenler 3

Gürcistan
Rusça konuşanlar 78,4
Rusçayı serbest konuşanlar 44,8
Anketörle Rusça konuşmayı tercih edenler 7

Kazakistan
Rusça konuşanlar 99,9
Rusçayı serbest konuşanlar 89,6
Anketörle Rusça konuşmayı tercih edenler 68

Kırgızistan
Rusça konuşanlar 87,1
Rusçayı serbest konuşanlar 60,5
Anketörle Rusça konuşmayı tercih edenler 38

Tacikistan
Rusça konuşanlar 68,5
Rusçayı serbest konuşanlar 41,2
Anketörle Rusça konuşmayı tercih edenler 5

Özbekistan
Rusça konuşanlar 99,2
Rusçayı serbest konuşanlar 85,3
Anketörle Rusça konuşmayı tercih edenler -


Rusçayı halen neredeyse herkes anlayabiliyor. Ancak bu dilin rahatça kullanımı gittikçe azalıyor. Araştırmaya katılanlar, Rusçalarının kritik olduğunu düşünmekle kalmayıp, sosyologlar ile kendi dillerinde konuşmayı tercih edenlerin sayısı oldukça fazla.

Azerbaycan, Gürcistan ve Tacikistanda Rusçayı serbestçe konuşabilen ve okuyabilenler azınlıkta. Azerbaycanda ankete katılanların yüzde 47si Rusça konuşmaları zor anladıklarını itiraf etti. Gürcistanda bunların oranı yüzde 25. Tacikistanda ise yüzde 12. Katılımcıların yüzde 30 ise Rusça metinleri okumada zorlandıklarını söylüyor.

Kazakistan ve Kırgızistanda Rusça dilin kullanımı üst düzeyde kalmaya devam ediyor. Ancak buradaki durum, anketlerin yüzde 80inin Rusça doldurduğu Belarus ve Ukraynadan biraz daha kötü.

Verilerin yetersiz olduğu Ermenistan ve Özbekistanda ise durum belirsiz kalmaya devam ediyor.

----------

